# Just retired,do we need to sign on?



## infoman (Jan 13, 2016)

Just retired at 63,on ill health grounds.Are you allowed to sign on and if so when can you sign on?
Thanks in advance


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2016)

Depends where you live..are you in the USA? In the Uk  you have to sign on if you've stopped work before your official retirement age!!


----------



## Manatee (Jan 14, 2016)

Sign on?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2016)

Manatee said:


> Sign on?



register for unemployment benefits..


----------



## Falcon (Jan 14, 2016)

Seems like you're already ON  infoman.

Now, please fill out your profile.


----------



## Linda (Jan 14, 2016)

In the US you can't get unemployment benefits for being sick.  If you are 62 (and you are) you can sign up for Social Security.  Is that what you mean?  At first I thought you meant, how do you sign on to this senior forum.


----------



## imp (Jan 14, 2016)

I "signed on the dotted line",

Told 'em I was feeling fine!

Man said, "here son, take this here rifle now,

 Gimme that there _gittar, 

_You won't be needin it,

Where yer goin'!!

imp


----------



## imp (Jan 14, 2016)

*All-American Boy*


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 14, 2016)

infoman said:


> Just retired at 63,on ill health grounds.Are you allowed to sign on and if so when can you sign on?
> Thanks in advance



Please clarify -- sign on to what??


----------

